# IVF Here We Come: Lucky Part 2!



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

As requested, new home ladies. 

Loads of luck and  to you all. 

C~x


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you Caz. Hope you didn't mind the report Thingmabob!  

Hi ladies,


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Evening all,


Flowerdew          Hope you're getting by... I found my only way to cope with bfn was more research on ivf and to plan next step.  I drove my doctor mad with email and do feel better now all planned.


How are pupo ladies? Updates please.


Happy to bE on our lucky thread.
Xxxxxx


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello   

Calmb - I can't believe your trip has come round so quickly. You'll have to update us on how the hol is as well as the ivf so we can share the European Christmas feel  

Pink - glad you've got a plan into place, I always feel better with a plan

Flower -   

Hello to everyone else old and new.

I'm   this thread proves luckier for me than the last one  

OTD is Sunday and I'm officially going  . I feel more positive than I did last week but just hope I'm not setting myself up for a fall, this last weekend was really tough now the shock has worn off I'm starting to think 'what if?' 
L x


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Lucky thread indeed test day today and can't believe I'm writing this it was a  

L x


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Yey, yey, yey lily..... I'm so pleased for you.   Is today test day? Will you be able to get one of those blood tests?

We fly out tomorrow. On day 2 of  today so going abit early but hope to stay at a couple of different european cities while out there. 

Good luck to everyone else, hoping we all join the healthy   club very soon.

Calm x


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks calm - I've only had a blood test and they said my levels were good   I'm now going to be intensely monitored I think. I'm back in for another blood test tomorrow.

Good luck for your trip - keep us posted i'd love to live your trip with you.

L x


----------



## Darls3000 (Oct 19, 2011)

SY for you L. I have to admit I knew this was going to be the outcome and do specially pleased to have been proven right. This indeed is a much luckier board!!

What were your levels? Good luck with the test of your monitoring and hope some of your good fortune comes our way next time we go to ARGC. XXX


----------



## Darls3000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for the iPhone typos. Standing in Westfield amongst millions of shoppers. I actually said So happy for your news. Xx


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Hooray for our new lucky thread!!! Congratulation!!!!!  Fantastic!
Xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Ps - calm baby -safe travels and fingers crossed for our next BFP xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Darls - thank you so much for your message   I'm sending as much of the luck on this board as I can for your next ARGC go. My levels were 216 that they said were good, I'm really trying hard not to Google this as it could lead to all sorts of worry. Really really hope Mr T works his magic for you too  
L x


----------



## Darls3000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you so much L. I know you want that for me too  

Those HCG numbers are brilliant, very good indeed so nothing ton worry about. Take it easy and lots of calm breathing to get through the next few days of daily bloods, will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats, Lilyisabel!!  Fantastic news!

Good luck, Darls and everybody else.


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Thank you all for your positive thoughts. So grateful.

Just an update from me- arrived in Brno on Monday. Now in Vienna for a few days. I am booked in tomorrow for day 6 scan and check. Hoping it will be good news. 

Haven't felt anything since starting meds but today have been feeling twinges on both sides. Today is day 5. Is this normal?? I was hoping for some symptoms, now they are just scary! 

Hope everyone else is great,    

Calm x


----------



## Tulipsss (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi guys 
I hope you all are well.  I have been away from ff for a while but wanted to share my news - particularly when I saw the "Lucky part 2" thread.
My DH and I have been ttc since 2009 and found out I had a very low AMH level.  Was due to start IVF beginning of January (even paid for it and have the first set of drugs in the house!) when I found out (last night) that we are expecting!!!!  
Just wanted to share and give a positive story for those of you who are still waiting for your little treasures - it does happen!!!!
Anyway hope all is good with you ladies.
Lxxx


----------



## Tulipsss (Oct 3, 2012)

Calm - hope its going well with you and am thinking about you and       that it goes well whil you are away. xxx


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Tulips - Congratulations you must be thrilled!

Calm - hope all is going well for you.

This thread is indeed lucky - we found out yesterday it's twins!   Early days yet and still a long way to go but we're over the moon and can't quite believe we've been this lucky. I keep expecting to wake up from this amazing dream!

L x


----------



## Tulipsss (Oct 3, 2012)

Double congratulations Lilly!!!!


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Hell0 everyone,

Just dropping in to say hi after a while. Hope everyone well.  Dh had banned me from ff as said I was getting obsesses (true!) so sneaking back on as he's in London!

Decided to go again and try ARGC.... Flying back for 1st appointment and monitoring cycle on wed.  Am excited!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck pinkbt - personally I think you are making the right decision. Argc are amazing - intense and a bit crazy at times but it's worth it.

I'll be keeping an eye out to see how you get on but sending you lots of     

If you have any questions on cycling at Argc please just ask. I'm still popping in every so often for immune testing so you never know our paths may cross.

Hope everyone else is well.
L x


----------

